# Question about Rinehart targets



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

From the serious 3der's, it is primarily because they aren't shot in any major events (right now). Judging/practicing on Rhineharts (or any other brand) can affect how you see/judge/shoot the Mckenzie's when your score really counts for something.

From the casual shooters, it may be because they look cartoonish?......and does anyone other than children really want to shoot gigantic red frogs?....or mosquitoes?......

I've been bashed for those statements before and expect it again but those are my thoughts.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> From the serious 3der's, it is primarily because they aren't shot in any major events (right now). Judging/practicing on Rhineharts (or any other brand) can affect how you see/judge/shoot the Mckenzie's when your score really counts for something.
> 
> From the casual shooters, it may be because they look cartoonish?......and does anyone other than children really want to shoot gigantic red frogs?....or mosquitoes?......
> 
> I've been bashed for those statements before and expect it again but those are my thoughts.


This is correct.

As for the goofy Rineharts, it can be a good changeup to throw in one or 2 here an there on a range, as long as it is not the entire range.

I saw a club once setup a range just for the kids and it was nothing but the silly targets, baboon, skeeters, frogs, little coca-cola bears, dinosaurs, etc.

When our club used Rineharts back in the day we tried to set the ranges with the Rinehart equivalents to what the ASA was actually using, ie the javelina, wolf, bedded deer, bears, etc. Not exactly the same as shooting the actual McKenzies, but kinda close.


----------



## YhecShooter (Apr 21, 2012)

Rinehart's don't have the definition and the aiming points others brands do.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

we use r and w targets they are more life-like with realistic features....i know many people don't like them because the arrows pull real hard.. but they last..check them out at randwtargets.com


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Most of the tournament 3der's would rather only shoot Mcenzies just because that's the only targets that the ASA and IBO use. Alot of these archer's use target size as one of the ways to judge yardage and they don't want to shoot another brand that the targets are smaller, bigger, or the rings in different spots.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Having put several hundred arrows into a Rinehart target I can tell you they are NOT easier to pull from......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I shoot ASA and want to see Mckenises targets.


Rumor has it IBO might use Rhinehart next year.
DB


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

edgerat said:


> Having put several hundred arrows into a Rinehart target I can tell you they are NOT easier to pull from......


HUH? They are the easiest 3D target out there to pull arrows from.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

McKenzies are not even close to Rineharts for lasting or the ease of arrow pulling arrows.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

First, Rineharts are not the targets used on the National circuits. That's basically the only reason you see negative comments. 
Second, point zones do stick out more on McKenzies.

Cost wise, Rineharts cost more, but the bodies hold up so long that they will pay for themselves. Just last week we sold our very first Rinehart we bought, the Velociraptor. It was 12 years old!
Arrow pulling is better over the standard McKenzie 3D. The newer insert McKenzies seems equal to arrow pulling, but have the same standard body of old.

If buying targets, buy for will help the club. Our club will not buy McKenzies because of 3 or 4 shooters who shoot on the national circuit. We have another 140 shooters to please. I am a ASA member, I do shoot ASA State events and I don't care what target is in front of me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

edgerat said:


> Having put several hundred arrows into a Rinehart target I can tell you they are NOT easier to pull from......


You on meds?


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Heard it said that IBO will be shooting Rineharts next year.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> You on meds?


I'd venture to say probably not as many as you!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> From the serious 3der's, it is primarily because they aren't shot in any major events (right now). Judging/practicing on Rhineharts (or any other brand) can affect how you see/judge/shoot the Mckenzie's when your score really counts for something.
> 
> From the casual shooters, it may be because they look cartoonish?......and does anyone other than children really want to shoot gigantic red frogs?....or mosquitoes?......
> 
> I've been bashed for those statements before and expect it again but those are my thoughts.


Pretty much covered it for me... i won't shoot a course unless it has mckenzie, may just as well shoot at my house and save gas. I think it may change IF/WHEN everyone switchs to rhinehart... then again it may kill 3D if they switch. There are alot of folks who have spent thousands on home ranges so they can practice on mckenzie targets, i hope the IBO and ASA take that into account.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

LCA said:


> Pretty much covered it for me... i won't shoot a course unless it has mckenzie, may just as well shoot at my house and save gas. I think it may change IF/WHEN everyone switchs to rhinehart... then again it may kill 3D if they switch. There are alot of folks who have spent thousands on home ranges so they can practice on mckenzie targets, i hope the IBO and ASA take that into account.


I doubt that it would "kill 3D if they switch" to Rineharts.

Kev
<><


----------



## Kaptain (Jun 2, 2011)

As long as ASA uses McKenzies then that's what a "ASA" club should use. With that being said the bizarre targets are fun for the not so serious shooters which may increase attendance at local shoots.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lots of ASA range owners who have Mckensies would sure be upset and I dont blame them.


DB


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

It cost over $140k to buy mckenzies for worlds IBO, that would change the way you think. For myself I can't stand shooting rinehearts, but one things for sure scores won't be as high next season shooting something you dont see much of.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

edgerat said:


> Having put several hundred arrows into a Rinehart target I can tell you they are NOT easier to pull from......





SonnyThomas said:


> You on meds?





3-D Quest said:


> I'd venture to say probably not as many as you!


I apologize for my outburst. I was quite put out by Mr edgerat's statement. Having shot Rineharts since 1998 and shooting a few thousands of them I have found one only instance of arrows pulling hard from a Rinehart like that of the old style McKenzies. I contacted John Rinehart and he, himself, replaced the ill centers at no cost and no shipping charges. I did recover my arrow and so did others. I, however, can not say that about arrows stuck in McKenzies of a few years ago. I do use lube when shooting McKenzies, but only when finding it difficult to pull arrows from them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i doubt if ibo will be changing to rineharts next year. i believe they have at least one more year on their mckenzie contract. delta/mckenzie is, i believe, owned by easton now which would make a switch to rineharts awkward given their involvement in sponsoring ibo, asa, and nfaa events. does easton also own hoyt? that's what i thought.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

They will be switching to Rhinehard - mark my words..... the deal I heard Rhinehart offered them (just what I heard, no viable sources) is way too good to pass up.


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

Good shooter should be able o shoot whatever brand target in front of them. Such whinnying about targets


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tau44 said:


> Good shooter should be able o shoot whatever brand target in front of them. Such whinnying about targets


So you saying your a good shooter. I good 3d shooter practices the targets he shoots and be comes familiar with them. It not by accident guys can judge targets very well. Most have ranges. 
DB


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Tau44 said:


> Good shooter should be able o shoot whatever brand target in front of them. Such whinnying about targets


I guess you should share that theory with the top pro 3D shooters... they have home ranges and mckenzie targets.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

What process of judging yardage do you use when the ground to the target is not visable??? How about when a target is down a dark lane and you cant see the rings or body lines??? that is where body size and being familiar with kill areas is a huge advantage.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LCA said:


> I guess you should share that theory with the top pro 3D shooters... they have home ranges and mckenzie targets.


The pros will buy a Rhinehart range if IBO changes. It not like they don't practice judging the target they shoot! LOL 
Maybe there just good and dont need to see targets! LOL
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LCA said:


> What process of judging yardage do you use when the ground to the target is not visable??? How about when a target is down a dark lane that is where body size and being familiar with kill areas is a huge advantage.


I go practice sight judging on Mckensie all the time. I suck at this judging and it dont come easier. More targets I see between now and Metropolis just makes me better prepared. No whining just the way it is.
DB


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> The pros will buy a Rhinehart range if IBO changes. It not like they don't practice judging the target they shoot! LOL
> Maybe there just good and dont need to see targets! LOL
> DB


We both know they will, they have to.... but to say a good shooter needs no practice is farfetched.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LCA said:


> We both know they will, they have to.... but to say a good shooter needs no practice is farfetched.


Maybe there is such a thing as natural. Just show up and win! No whining either.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

We're getting off the subject, but I have a really good idea the Pros would shoot darn good on targets they've never seen before. They are not mortal like us. I shot one of those Texas or R&W turkeys for the first time. I was lost. Figured out where the 8 ring was, prayed and got lucky with a 8.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it's crazy that ASA post a list of what targets are going to be on a range. When you go to a shoot you shoot you shouldn't have any idea what targets are there including turkeys and gators. Just my $ 0.02.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Garceau said:


> They will be switching to Rhinehard - mark my words..... the deal I heard Rhinehart offered them (just what I heard, no viable sources) is way too good to pass up.


They made a great offer to ASA once too..... I hope IBO has a good contract that someone can't change on the fly.... just saying!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I do think the IBO is going to be Rinehart for next year.

Most clubs around here shoot the Mckenzies and very few IBO shooters here so I don't think the change in the IBO will hurt many ranges here.

I can understand the Pro's and the serious ASA shooters wanting to know what targets will be shot and really wanting to see a majortiy of these targets on the local ranges they shoot. These guys want to learn the target to use inconjuction with the ground in judging. If they ground is hidden then target knowledge is all they have to go from.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I guess maybe it's a New England thing or just in Maine. (?) We have many Rineharts now mixed in with other brands as do every other range that I shoot tournaments at. I have never heard anybody complain about Rineharts up here. We all think they are a nice target and they pull very easy. In fact, when I see a Rinehart, I don't even need to lube the arrow like I do for the Mackensies. 

I will admit that the Rineharts are not as realistic as the others, but I'll take them for the ease of pulling and their longevity. 


Kev
<><


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

gobblemg said:


> I think it's crazy that ASA post a list of what targets are going to be on a range. When you go to a shoot you shoot you shouldn't have any idea what targets are there including turkeys and gators. Just my $ 0.02.


Now...That!...Would Be Interesting! 
The Naturals (as DB alluded to; and their are such creatures) would definitely rise to the top.
But, I have a feeling, most of the same would be on top!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

carlosii said:


> i doubt if ibo will be changing to rineharts next year. i believe they have at least one more year on their mckenzie contract. delta/mckenzie is, i believe, owned by easton now which would make a switch to rineharts awkward given their involvement in sponsoring ibo, asa, and nfaa events. does easton also own hoyt? that's what i thought.


Well, carlos...You can't say you didn't hear it here first.
And, Yes...Easton owns Hoyt.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

From a setting stand point. Setting Rineharts are much easier than McKenzies. That 3 piece deal is a PAIN!!


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been one to complain about Rineharts. But I've realized the bottom line is to pick up those good ol' binoculars and find that X or 12 or 14, and hit the darn thing.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Most clubs around me shoot Rinehart targets. I don't attend the local shoots but then again I'm the minority. The issue I have is that all to often the clubs set way to many save-a-lot targets. Meaning that all you see is the smaller targets. Red fox, coyote, wolverine, javelina, bobcat, baboon, catalina goat, and pigmy bear. I know this is due to ease of setting targets because you can carry two of the aforementioned targets one under each arm and set a range quickly. People who run archery clubs aren't cut out like they used to be. To set a good range stick with the bigger targets and don't be lazy! If you put on a good shoot people will come from hours away to shoot it. I know I do.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

well first the rhineharts have texture like hair and what not, however they lack muscle definition. a lot of the large animals like the caribou are skinny at the back kind of 2d ish. and a lot of the targets are like that. also like mentioned above they do have different sizes to the bodies so that makes judging them a little different. personally i prefer the mckenzies


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

IRISH_11 said:


> Most clubs around me shoot Rinehart targets. I don't attend the local shoots but then again I'm the minority. The issue I have is that all to often the clubs set way to many save-a-lot targets. Meaning that all you see is the smaller targets. Red fox, coyote, wolverine, javelina, bobcat, baboon, catalina goat, and pigmy bear. I know this is due to ease of setting targets because you can carry two of the aforementioned targets one under each arm and set a range quickly. People who run archery clubs aren't cut out like they used to be. To set a good range stick with the bigger targets and don't be lazy! If you put on a good shoot people will come from hours away to shoot it. I know I do.


Your area. Our club puts all size targets out, Skunk to Elk and everything in between. Well, 40 targets worth. We have right at 100 Rineharts on-hand and all shootable.

Still $10.00 for Adults, half price for Youth and free for kids 11 and under - reduction for 2nd time through and there after and we have had people shoot 3 and 4 times during a weekend. 4 times would be $25 for 160 targets.

We've had new shooters come in and throw $15 in the window. They say we can't do this, have $10 for 40 targets. I've told them; Until our club raises prices, here's $5 back.
Something is covering costs so we can hold our shooting fees down.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Garceau said:


> They will be switching to Rhinehard - mark my words..... the deal I heard Rhinehart offered them (just what I heard, no viable sources) is way too good to pass up.


Im an evil genius afterall


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I gotta say though, our club shot Rineharts exclusively for quite a while, and I personally found the rings easier to locate on them than I do on the McKenzies. It seems there was always something pointing at the 12 rings.......3rd row of dots, 4th one over on the fallow deer was the 12 ring, on the bedded buck the hoof was directly under the 12, etc.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

the local clubs need a cost efficent target to make a little money on and rhinehart targets are the best out there guys that whine about 10 rings and 12 rings being Blah blah blah just shoot and have some fun...... for the ibo guys will have to practice at theses local 3d shoots maybe that have all rhinehart targets to prepare for ibos


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

reylamb said:


> I gotta say though, our club shot Rineharts exclusively for quite a while, and I personally found the rings easier to locate on them than I do on the McKenzies. It seems there was always something pointing at the 12 rings.......3rd row of dots, 4th one over on the fallow deer was the 12 ring, on the bedded buck the hoof was directly under the 12, etc.


I agree but... noticed a lot of the McKenzies have the mold line cutting across the center of the core often visible from quite a distance.


----------



## Hardog (Aug 28, 2012)

*wrong*



edgerat said:


> Having put several hundred arrows into a Rinehart target I can tell you they are NOT easier to pull from......


Reinhart targets are the easiest targets to pull arrows out of so if you were struggling pulling your arows out then it wasnt a Reinhart.


----------

